# How Can I Tell If My Hearters Are Fully Submersible?



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

I am not near tank yet I can get brand Tom if you need ( I forgot what they are) . I don't see a Model Number on them. There 300 Watt. Just wasnt sure if I could tell by looking at them. Thanks


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

From my experience, if it has a dial at the top of the heater to tune in the temperature, it's not submersible. My submersible heaters have all had a separate temperature control. However, I wouldn't risk submersing any heater if I wasn't sure. I would definitely find the brand and model #, then ask our good friend google if it's submersible.


----------



## scrofano1 (Jan 26, 2007)

The eheim Jager has dials on the top and is submersible. Your better off just waiting until you get the brand name/model, or even look at the heater it self and it should say Fully submersible on it.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Am I seriously the only guy in the world that has 3 eheim jager heaters with a water line marked on them in plain view?

The ebo jagers were submersible, but eheim bought them out and apparently changed them.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Plowboy said:


> Am I seriously the only guy in the world that has 3 eheim jager heaters with a water line marked on them in plain view?
> 
> The ebo jagers were submersible, but eheim bought them out and apparently changed them.


http://www.eheim.com/base/eheim/inhalte/indexd50d.html?key=liniendetail_24552_ehen

read the third line down with a dot. Looks like they can.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I donno what to say. What's the water line there for, nostalgia?


----------



## chrscap (Feb 16, 2007)

Plowboy said:


> I donno what to say. What's the water line there for, nostalgia?


exactly why there is a water line, meaning that if a heater is placed vertically, water should not surpass below that line. May cause damage for having a heater out of the water.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

notoriouslyKEN said:


> From my experience, if it has a dial at the top of the heater to tune in the temperature, it's not submersible. My submersible heaters have all had a separate temperature control. However, I wouldn't risk submersing any heater if I wasn't sure. I would definitely find the brand and model #, then ask our good friend google if it's submersible.


all of my heaters have a dial and are fully submersible


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

I can't Read the name on them, I know they are made in italy ( I have had them for 10 Years now) I thought they were marked by Tetra back then. I would have to take them out of tank to read it. I do have a dial and a min water line.


----------



## scrofano1 (Jan 26, 2007)

maknwar said:


> Am I seriously the only guy in the world that has 3 eheim jager heaters with a water line marked on them in plain view?
> 
> The ebo jagers were submersible, but eheim bought them out and apparently changed them.


http://www.eheim.com/base/eheim/inhalte/indexd50d.html?key=liniendetail_24552_ehen

read the third line down with a dot. Looks like they can.
[/quote]

Where that line is on mine says minimal water line and above that in bold says Fully-Submersible, A+ on actually reading it lol.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

In response to ^^^^


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Now the web page for a jager 3608 just like my three.

Jager 3608

Apparently zee chermans define fully immersed differently.

I wouldn't be arguing this point for the last 2 years without reading it.

A+ on reading both sides of your heater!

There is a chance that your heater is an Ego Jager if you bought it more than a couple years ago. As I said before they aren't the same even tho they look very similar.


----------



## Piranha feeder (Jun 15, 2010)

chrscap said:


> I am not near tank yet I can get brand Tom if you need ( I forgot what they are) . I don't see a Model Number on them. There 300 Watt. Just wasnt sure if I could tell by looking at them. Thanks


I would personally toss them and get new ones. If their that old that u can't even tell if their fully submersible then I wouldnt even bother with them. By this time the temp is miscalibrated and I would worry about them just breaking down and not working at all! Get couple new ones or new one unless u have a monster tank and u won't need to worry and be hassle free. Every heater on the market now is fully submersible. Spend a little and stop worrying. : )


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Piranha feeder said:


> I donno what to say. What's the water line there for, nostalgia?


exactly why there is a water line, meaning that if a heater is placed vertically, water should not surpass below that line. May cause damage for having a heater out of the water.
[/quote]
It's called thermal shock my friends! Same as if u would throw hot water on cold glass it would shatter!
[/quote]

Very good point for the min line on the back. Also if you run it out of water for a long time it will actually deform the holders from the heat. I had a bit of an oopsy during a water change and shut off the wrong power bar.


----------



## Piranha feeder (Jun 15, 2010)

Plowboy said:


> I donno what to say. What's the water line there for, nostalgia?


exactly why there is a water line, meaning that if a heater is placed vertically, water should not surpass below that line. May cause damage for having a heater out of the water.
[/quote]
It's called thermal shock my friends! Same as if u would throw hot water on cold glass it would shatter!
[/quote]

Very good point for the min line on the back. Also if you run it out of water for a long time it will actually deform the holders from the heat. I had a bit of an oopsy during a water change and shut off the wrong power bar.
[/quote]
Ha ha that's kinda funny! I was tired myself of always pulling on random cords to see if I got the one I wanted! I had 2 lights 2 filters a heater and a powerhead. So I took some sticky notes and taped them on every cord with the name and color coded. Much easier less pulling lol


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

They seem to still work good, Tank temp stays constant. There is a 2 deg dif between Thermometer and the heaters. Not sure which is wrong but both heaters are the same.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I would keep them. They've ran for ten years already. Who says they can't go another 10?

I just flip the breaker or shut everything off now. To hell with the filter impellers. If I don't screw them up a tornado will.


----------



## Piranha feeder (Jun 15, 2010)

Joe.G said:


> They seem to still work good, Tank temp stays constant. There is a 2 deg dif between Thermometer and the heaters. Not sure which is wrong but both heaters are the same.


It's all up to you. Im just one of those guys that doesn't like old or worn out. I upgrade every couple of years or so. Depending on the product.


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

I got these back in the the late 90's One of them blew up early on, may have been my fault ( May have been exposed to cold air/ hot water ) and then I got the same one as a replacment. I dont want to replace them since I have had great luck with them. They were out of service for a few years when I had lost my last batch of P's. I have them Fully Submerged at this time ( Last three Months ) and so far no problem.


----------



## scrofano1 (Jan 26, 2007)

Plowboy said:


> Now the web page for a jager 3608 just like my three.
> 
> Jager 3608
> 
> ...


upgrade once and a while









MIN WATERLEVEL









FULLY-SUBMERSIBLE









Also OP if your heater is that old i would put my money that its not, look at Plowboy's Eheim it seems to be the model before mine and its not fully submersible. Just my opinion though...


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Plowboy said:


> Am I seriously the only guy in the world that has 3 eheim jager heaters with a water line marked on them in plain view?
> 
> The ebo jagers were submersible, but eheim bought them out and apparently changed them.


Yeah same here, I always buy sumersible heaters and they always have a max water level marker at the top of the glass tube. I find it more funny than dumb, it also should tell you if the its printed on the box.


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

Ok Brand is Tetra/Second Nature and they are call accura 1000 300 Watt.


----------



## scrofano1 (Jan 26, 2007)

When they say submersible it doesnt mean fully, just the bottom 3/4 (roughly) must sit in the water, Fully submersible only has a min water line like The new Jagers lie the one in the pics i posted earlier.


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

Mine Both have Min Water line and it's Pretty close to teh top.


----------



## Piranha feeder (Jun 15, 2010)

scrofano1 said:


> When they say submersible it doesnt mean fully, just the bottom 3/4 (roughly) must sit in the water, Fully submersible only has a min water line like The new Jagers lie the one in the pics i posted earlier.


When it says FULLY SUBMERSIBLE it means just that! And nowadays I don't think u can find a heater on the market that's not fully submersible. Btw the word "SUBMERSIBLE" means Below water! Meaning the whole thing needs to be under to say it's "submersible"


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

My jager (farily new) has a minimum water line and says fully submersible. I would guess plowboys is either an older or larger model that was not fully submersible. Not submerging the heaters head isn't a bad idea even if it is "fully submersable" as often times it is at this joint where water gets in and ruins thouhg it you don't ully sumberge it you have be bo careful when doung waterchanges that you are not exposing it to air.


----------

